# Buddy, 1999-2008



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

Paige
I'm so sorry about Buddy and at 3:14am you need to hear that. We all cherish our dogs like inseperable members of our families. God gives them to us for such a short time but in that time they give us all the love they can. Please know that buddy is now happy and safe and loving the memories of what a good family he had. It's ok to cry!
Jerry


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am just so sorry to hear about the passing of Buddy. It does feel like having your hear ripped out, doesn't it? I'm glad you found this forum to share your story.

Buddy looked like such a sweet pup. Rest in Peace, Buddy.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

I'm truly sorry to hear about Buddy. I know how difficult it is to lose a part of your family, especially one who gives all the love they can all of the time. Cherish the memories and hold onto the thought that someday you will be together again.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Paige, Welcome to the forum. I am only sorry you found us under such sad circumstances. Your buddy looked so sweet and full of love...... remember all those memories and cherish the pictures of the times you had together. Many of us here have been in your shoes and know that feeling of having your heart ripped out and feeling like you can hardly breathe. I hope you find comfort here....there's always a shoulder to lean or cry on and ears to listen. When you feel up to it, we'd be honored if you'd post more pictures and share some of your favorite memories. Run free at the bridge sweet Buddy.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Godspeed Buddy. What a sweet looking guy. I am so sorry.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry. Buddy looks so beautiful. It is so hard to lose them, believe me, alot of us here have been where you are and undeerstand what you're going through. Write about him here as much as you want and post pics. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

Paige,
my thoughts & prayers are with you. Buddy looked like a wonderful "buddy" I understand what you are saying about ripping your heart out when they pass. my first golden died from blastomycosis at the age of 7. he was my heart dog. just remember, you have alot of memories of Buddy and he will always be with you just on silent paws now.

Debbie & mason


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Buddy is beautiful, Paige. He was very lucky to have you :heartbeat


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm very sorry. Buddy was a beautiful dog and left his family at far too young an age. Run free, sweet boy.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your Buddy. I have nothing more to add to what others have already said so well, especially Wagondog. I echo what he said "It's OK to cry". I lost my Meg 6 months ago and I am still crying. It's normal when we have loved so much to pine and miss them. I too miss the little every day sounds that I so took for granted and find she is very conspicuous in her absence due to the silence!
Buddy was a beautiful boy and again as Wagondog said was loved by a good family. No dog could ask for more!


----------



## Powderpuff (Dec 30, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your loss, hopefully time will ease the pain you're feeling but Buddy will live on in your heart and memory.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry about your beautiful guy Buddy. One thing for sure, here you know people understand what you are going thru. i lost my golden girl, KayCee on Sunday May 25. on the thursday he hd been herself. Friday morning she didn't eat breakfast and she threw up bile and had a fever. I took he to the vet that monring. Her blood work was perfect, but he could feel a mass in her lower abdoman. He did surgeryl ate that afternoon The rumor was in a very bad place and he did remove it but did not expect her to live thru the night. She did. She died in my arms at 7:00 Sunday night there on a comforter on the floor in icU at the hospital. My girl was 8 yrs. 9 months old. All to well i know how you feel, andI am so sorry.


----------



## noblenewf (Jul 7, 2008)

Paige,
I totally understand how you feel. It is a heartbreaking experience and it does feel like the pain will never cease. Your Buddy looks like such a sweet boy. Godspeed sweet Buddy. Know that he is safe, running free and at peace and is waiting patiently for you. I believe you will see him again!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm so sorry for you loss. There are many on here that have been through this same gut wrenching loss as you. Unfortunately only time will ease the pain you are going through right now.


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Sorry to hear that you have lost your Buddy...it seems there is never enough time. There will always be a hole in your heart for him but in time it will hurt less. Take comfort in knowing that he is at peace now and it will come in time for you as well.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of Buddy - Many of us here have had to suffer the loss of their furry ones, so we do understand what you are going through.

In time you will rememeber Buddy with a smile - you will keep his memory safe and no one can ever take that away from you.

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Buddy


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Rest in peace sweet boy. I am so sorry you had to find us under these sad circumstaces. Almost all us have been thru losing a loved pup and know what you are going thru so dont be afraid to tell us what you are feeling. We are here for you so just rant and rave or cry. Try to remember the good times and happy memories and it will help the pain lessen alittle. He is still with you and will now walk on silent paws.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

What a tragic loss! He was a beautiful dog...

This is for you.

http://www.indigo.org/rainbowbridge_ver2.html


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard At The Bridge Sweet Boy~Godspeed


----------



## amazonb (Feb 23, 2008)

I am so so sorry for your loss of Buddy...what a gorgeous boy. Time is too short for these wondrous animals. I lost my Charlotte almost 4 weeks ago and am still crying very often but no longer every day. I can only assure you that the pain gets a bit better as time goes on...at least in a few weeks you may be able to think of him and immediately smile, not cry.
She was my everything so I can empathize. I do have a 5 year old who has turned into "wonder dog" but I see her grief as well. Remember that you had the incredible fortune to have had Buddy in your life. I know for me I would never give up the chance to have had that beautiful girl in my life...no matter how short a time...


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Buddy. It's so hard when these beautiful dogs leave us. He was a sweet looking boy.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It is never easy, but it helps to remember the good times, and how loved he was during his short time on earth.

I still mourn my Marie, who died in March. It does get easier but you will never forget him.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I would also like to express my sorrow for your loss. I hope you are feeling a little better today. Many of us here know all too well, what you are going through right now. I love "Sharlin's" pic of your boy.....the setting sun is a tear drop from his eye.....how perfect!
"Hugs" to you.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of Buddy. What a handsome boy he was.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Sorry for your loss of Buddy. I'm sure everyone on here knows how hard it is. Sharlin made a beautiful picture of Buddy for you.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I know too well the pain of your loss, and I am so very sorry for you.


----------



## Paige (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks so much, everyone. I love the picture Sharlin, it's absolutely beautiful. He looks so majestic, it brings tears to my eyes.

Buddy was really my brother's dog, so his death hit him the hardest. But all of us loved him like one of the family. 

Now that he's gone, I feel horrible that I didn't take him on all the walks I had planned. I hadn't because of some minor medical issues that were cropping up for him (Aspirin for achey joints upsetting his stomach, aggrivated eye needed eyedrops) But if I had known he would be leaving us so soon, I would have taken him on them anyway.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Paige said:


> Thanks so much, everyone. I love the picture Sharlin, it's absolutely beautiful. He looks so majestic, it brings tears to my eyes.
> 
> Buddy was really my brother's dog, so his death hit him the hardest. But all of us loved him like one of the family.
> 
> Now that he's gone, I feel horrible that I didn't take him on all the walks I had planned. I hadn't because of some minor medical issues that were cropping up for him (Aspirin for achey joints upsetting his stomach, aggrivated eye needed eyedrops) But if I had known he would be leaving us so soon, I would have taken him on them anyway.


Hi again, you mentioned his eye drops and that reminded me of my Sam who passed a year and a half ago. He had severe dry eye and I was putting drops in his eyes multiple times a day When he had an emergency Vet stay, near the end, I made sure to leave his eye drops with the tech's....seems futile now, but then it was of the utmost importance....I hope your doing better today than yesterday and tomorrow will be better still. Your boy was beautiful....I had a red boy too...he was my best friend and is sorely missed, still today. Ike has had a tough shoe to fill and he's doing it beautifully. Take care and stay around the forum....it's quite the tonic when grieving.


----------



## videochicke (Dec 29, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. We lost our golden this year as well. It is so very hard. No matter how long you have them, it is never long enough. ((((((((hugs)))))))))))))


----------



## DebS (Jun 10, 2008)

Paige, I am mourning with you. My beautiful Jack died on Saturday morning after 15 years of giving us unbelievable love and joy. I miss him so much I can hardly stand it. My heart is completely broken and I, like you, begin bawling the minute I walk through the door and he's not there. I'm so sorry for your pain.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I share your heartache, as do so many of us here who have suffered the loss of a beloved dog. Buddy knew he was loved. He'll greet you at the bridge.

Hugs to you and Buddy's family and friends.


----------

